# STEREO thread!



## anton980

Hello, hello!  I've searched the forums and have not found anything related to this, so I dont think I will be repeating someone else's thread.  
I enjoy stereo photography, and thought I'd start posting stuff here, and it would be great if someone posted something as well.

To start, those who are unfamiliar with stereo pairs, please read this: http://www.edge-3d.com/how_to.htm

Personally, I always use parallel (or wall-eyed) method since I cant see anything cross-eyed.  But if you have photoshop, you can easily convert parallel to cross-eyed.  I found a width of 550 pixels to be ideal for me when viewing stereo pairs.  If someone looks and has problems, I can resize to any other size.

Anyways, here's the first image!  Thanks for looking, and leave a comment, or better yet, your own stereo pair (hopefully in parallel-eye format  )


----------



## xfloggingkylex

wow I have never even heard of this, but it works basically like thos "Magic Eye" books where the picture pops out at you.  I just crossed my eyes and relaxed them, and the image started poping.  worked so well I had to look away to break the 3d image.


----------



## Arch

Hey it does work!...... at first i got nothing..... and i can do the 'magic eye' things..... but then i moved my head closer to the screen and it worked.... just made me feel nauseous.... but thats ok :mrgreen:


----------



## anton980

remember, this is parallel, and not cross-eye stereo pair!  if you reverse them, it "kind-of" looks 3D, but if you look at it right, then it really pops.

I've made a cross-eyed version for you to try: 

CROSS-EYED:





PARALLEL:


----------



## xfloggingkylex

the cross eyed picture isn't showing up   I cant figure out how to do the parallel


----------



## anton980

ok, cross-eyed should be up now.  Sorry, I named it wrong.

in the meantime, here's an older one.  Works very well as well

CROSS-EYED:





PARALLEL:


----------



## xfloggingkylex

honestly I see the 3-d effect the same on both.  That second set was awesome.  I didn't think it would be a big deal since it is so dark, but the hallway looks great


----------



## LaFoto

Cool thing ... seems like I can produces the effect for fractions of a second and then see the pic in 3D but I can't hold it for long enough and my head begins to hurt immediately.

Have you taken your first two away from the server? I no longer get them. Only the hallway.


----------



## anton980

xfloggingkylex said:
			
		

> honestly I see the 3-d effect the same on both.  That second set was awesome.  I didn't think it would be a big deal since it is so dark, but the hallway looks great



I dont know... 3D does show up in both for me as well, but if you look at the parallel images while cross-eyed, some things dont allign and stand out too much, irritating my eyes, whereas I can look for a long time at the image if I view the correct one with the proper method.



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Cool thing ... seems like I can produces the effect for fractions of a second and then see the pic in 3D but I can't hold it for long enough and my head begins to hurt immediately.
> 
> Have you taken your first two away from the server? I no longer get them. Only the hallway.



sorry about that.  They're back up.  

As far as head hurting - there are devices that can help you view these pictures without doing unnatural things to your eyes (check out the latest Tool album - the CD booklet includes goggles for viewing the stereo pairs).


----------



## anton980

And here's today's stereo pair.  Taken very recently - it's a monastery in Belarus.

CROSS-EYED:






PARALLEL:


----------



## xfloggingkylex

so exactly what is the difference in the picture that dedicates one to be cross eyed and the other to be parallel, in fact, what is different about them period, they look like two of the same picture... or am I retarded.

wow those trees look great.


----------



## anton980

xfloggingkylex said:
			
		

> so exactly what is the difference in the picture that dedicates one to be cross eyed and the other to be parallel, in fact, what is different about them period, they look like two of the same picture... or am I retarded.
> 
> wow those trees look great.



In the parallel version - the left image is meant to be viewed with the left eye, and the right image is for the right eye.  And in cross-eyed - left image for right eye and right image for the left eye.  Since there's a bit of a distance between the left and right eye they see the same thing under slightly different angles - hence these photos were taken from 2 different positions.  If you have photoshop, you can copy-paste the two versions on top of each other and you will see the slight "rotation" around the center of the image.  
I'm actually surprised that you cant tell a difference when looking at the parallel images using the cross-eye method.  When you overlap the reversed images a lot of things dont lign up and you dont get a crisp and clean stereo photo.  Instead you get something that kinda looks stereo.  That's how it works for me, at least.  
Here's a link to a product that I was talking about yesterday: http://www.berezin.com/3d/Tech/Clipviewer/clip-viewer.htm

Here's another photo pair that I took very recently.  Again, I present cross-eye and parallel versions.  This one looks SUPER crisp and clean, so I'm sure if you try the same method on both images you will see the difference.

CROSS-EYED:






PARALLEL:


----------



## anton980

New set for today - from the countryside.  A water well!

CROSS EYE:





PARALLEL:


----------



## xfloggingkylex

wow the one with the guy is insanely cool.  So how do you know how much to rotate the camera?  I guess what Im trying to get at is that I want to take pictures like this, but have no idea what I need to do.


----------



## anton980

xfloggingkylex said:
			
		

> wow the one with the guy is insanely cool.  So how do you know how much to rotate the camera?  I guess what Im trying to get at is that I want to take pictures like this, but have no idea what I need to do.



Yeah, the one with the guy came out super clean.  
Here's what I do for taking these pictures:
Find something in the center of the composition to "lock on" to, make sure your camera is perfectly horizontal, take a picture.  Then without changing the elevation of your camera take a small step to the left or to the right (the distance shouldnt be too big as it would create nauseating stereo photo.  I usually go half a foot.  It's more than a distance between the eyes, but not an overkill either.)  Of course, if you photograph something that's very close to you, move the camera a much shorter distance.  If you're doing macro photography, then I would imagine the camera would have to be moved mere centimeters if not less, depending on magnification.

A hint - if you have any kind of a grid display in your viewfinder, or autofocus areas that are illuminated and are always visible, use those as a guide to keep the center of composition in the center on both photos.  That way things will lign up and you wont get headache when looking at your stereo photos.  

If you photograph something that's far away, like a landscape in the distance, then make the distance between shots greater to really capture the stereo effect.  In the photo below I allowed about 10 feet between the shots since the buildings were so far away and I wanted to exhaggerate the 3D effect so you can sense the difference.  Because of that the foreground (water) looks really crappy, but buildings look 3D, almost like miniature models.  Here are the sets:

CROSS-EYED:





PARALLEL:





And the last thing - bring both photos into photoshop, Select one, make the canvas size a little more than double of the original and copy-paste the second photo there, then move it beside the first photo.  And you have a stereo pair.  Just dont confuse which photo goes where.  But it's a good idea to post both versions since people have different preferences of viewing these images.  

Hope that helps and I hope to see your photos on this thread soon!

Anton.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

Awesome thanks for the help, I'll give it a try sometime.

This last set has been the hardest for me to get.  The taller building in the center of the shot stands out great, but the arena or whatever it is... I just couldn't get a good focus on it with my eyes.


----------



## anton980

Strange... works very well for me.  Are you sure you're looking at a right image with a right technique?  I get same problem as you describe when I look at a cross-eyed image with parallel eye way of looking at it.


----------



## anton980

Hello!  Got a new stereo set - my wife's sleeping grandpa  

CROSS-EYED:






PARALLEL:


----------



## xfloggingkylex

yeah Im sure.  I can see the difference, I just cant seem to keep it held.  With the rest it takes just a second to get it crossed, then I have to relax my eyes so I can make out the new center 3d image.  With the arena I just have a hard time relaxing and keeping the 3d image.

This one of the grandfather is awesome.  The sheet or whatever it is next to his head really pops.


----------



## anton980

This is a statue in Minsk, Belarus.  It is dedicated to jews (civilians) killed in world war 2 during **** occupation of Belarus.

CROSS-EYED:






PARALLEL:


----------



## xfloggingkylex

holy hell, this is the best picture so far.  looking at it sends chills up and down my back.  through this picture you can really sense the line.  Great work


----------



## anton980

Update!  This time its two photos, though of the same subject.  Me and my wife were at the spring in the woods and she spotted something in the bushes, so we gave chase and found this hedgehog hiding in the bushes.  

CROSS-EYED:





PARALLEL:





And another one - a bit closer, but the bugger moved a little, so his needles are not very sharp...

CROSS-EYED:






PARALLEL:


----------



## Unimaxium

These are awesome. I've never been able to do the parallel thing though. I've only ever managed to see these things cross-eyed. It took me a while to figure out that's why magic eye things always appear inverted to me.


----------



## xfloggingkylex

yeah, I wish for the life of me that I could do the parrallel.


----------



## hobbes28

Those are awesome!  I have a feeling I'm about to have a new hobby with the camera..


----------



## ericande

those are very cool, I just tried a simple one and it worked quite well.  I'll post some when I do some that are cool


----------



## theApe

I'm glad you posted this here.  I originally found thephotoforum.com while searching for others that have tried stereo shots by taking two shots from a single lens camera. 

I was looking to trade tips or ideas or whatever.  I found that if the images are too large I can't overlap them without a special viewer.

Of the three I attempted, this was the one that was easiest on my eyes but still had some depth to it.

Parallel:


----------



## ericande

I tried one of my own.

Cross.


----------



## anton980

Hi everyone!  I'm back!  After a year!  hah, and I'm happy to see more posts besides just my own 

Anyways, while I was away from this noblest of forums, I kept up with my stereo photography.  Here's one of the more recent photos:

Parallel:





Cross:


----------



## Steph

That is the most frustrating thread on TFP ever!!!! I have never been able to see a 3D image from a stereo pair and those are no exception (and I have the same problem with those 'Magic eye' books)....


----------



## anton980

Steph said:


> That is the most frustrating thread on TFP ever!!!! I have never been able to see a 3D image from a stereo pair and those are no exception (and I have the same problem with those 'Magic eye' books)....



may I recommend a stereoscope?  I've picked up a book called "The Universe in 3D" - and it comes with 2 lenses that allow you to view the parallel stereo pairs easily.  I don't know if you want to go this far to view stereo, but for me - it was a must have being that I am such a huge stereo fanatic.


----------



## anton980

I recently found this:

http://www.loreo.com/pages/shop/loreo_products_online.html#

a specialized lens for all kinds of SLR cameras that allows to capture stereo images with one shutter actuation by splitting the image into 2 via a prism.  

It's around 50 bucks, so I'm considering getting one.  The huge pluses are - no more need to have your subject be completely stationary while taking photos.  You can actually take photos of all kinds of stuff - imagine a long exposure photo with trails and such in stereo!  I'm getting ideas even as I type.

The negatives are - only f11 and f22 apertures available.  No zooming.  No focusing.  Plus you'd be stuck with vertical stereograms only - no horizontal splitting available. 

All in all, I think it's a good lens to have, even if for simple snapshots to preserve memory.  I've been driving my spouse crazy with having her pose motionlessly while I take photos - wont have to do that anymore.  And for all those creative/horizontal stereo photos - one could always switch back to either a paired camera setup or good old "take a photo, step to the side, take another photo"


----------



## Neuner

This is cool.  I still like one of the first with the man sitting near the grape vines.  I'm only able to do the parallel versions by looking past my monitor.  Cross-eyed gives me a head-ache.  I also have trouble with the larger pictures.  I have to sit back from the monitor to get it to come close but still am not able to view those.  Keep'm coming!


----------



## anton980

Neuner said:


> .....  Keep'm coming!



Gladly!  Here's a stereo HDR photo - each side is made up of 3 photos of different exposures.

Parallel






Cross Eyed


----------



## CPayton

Here is a good supplier of stereo-pair gear.  Take a look at the section on "slide bars".  Lets you attach your camera to a tripod but also allows sliding it from side to side the required distance.  If you're getting into stereo-pairs, its a basic tool.

3dstereo.com/


----------



## just x joey

i ahte these cause i can never see them! grr. lol


----------



## anton980

CPayton said:


> Here is a good supplier of stereo-pair gear.  Take a look at the section on "slide bars".  Lets you attach your camera to a tripod but also allows sliding it from side to side the required distance.  If you're getting into stereo-pairs, its a basic tool.
> 
> 3dstereo.com/



It's cool, but I don't know if it's worth carrying with you all the time.  You'll need a tripod with that too, I'm sure, so it really limits your list of places you'll be able to take it with.  I'm still considering buying that stereo lens, though.

just_X_joey - you might want to use some kind of a stereo viewer - the site that CPayton sent a link to has one.  Trust me, one extra dimension is well worth being able to see


----------



## CPayton

Finally got the parallax (slide) bar that I ordered from 3dstereo.com.  It was supposed to be in stock when I ordered it but it turned out they had sold the last one the same day.  Anyway ...

Desktop setup with toy Volkswagen and three paper cranes.  The side-to-side displacement was about 1/2 inch total.

Pentax K100D
Pentax FA 50mm 1.4
1/20 sec
F4
ISO 200
Some post work in PS CS2

Crossed






Parallel






C&C encouraged


----------



## Neuner

You know, these might be really good for teaching beginners about DOF.


----------



## nossie

cool thread deserves a bump


----------



## fido dog

WOW!!! FREAKIN' COOL!!!


----------



## fido dog

HOLY MOLY!! I DID IT!!:thumbup::mrgreen:


I Present my first attempt...........


----------



## fido dog

Attempt #2 with a little more displacement and a smaller size.  





Parallel


----------



## fido dog

Here's the crosseye version which (to me) seems to pop more.

This is FUN!  :mrgreen:


----------



## fido dog

Here's a couple more.......

I know they aren't very well composed, but I'm just trying to get the tecnique down.


----------



## CPayton

fido dog said:


> Here's a couple more.......
> 
> I know they aren't very well composed, but I'm just trying to get the tecnique down.



Your doing well picking up the technique.  The last car and the church both have a good stereo effect.  One thing to note, it is helpful if you label them as being setup for crossed-eye or parallel viewing.  I tried the last one you posted but had to use Photoshop to switch the images left-to-right so I could use the crossed-eye method as it is for currently for parallel viewing.


----------



## fido dog

CPayton said:


> Your doing well picking up the technique.  The last car and the church both have a good stereo effect.  One thing to note, it is helpful if you label them as being setup for crossed-eye or parallel viewing.  I tried the last one you posted but had to use Photoshop to switch the images left-to-right so I could use the crossed-eye method as it is for currently for parallel viewing.


Hey...Thanks man. I just made another for crosseye. This one one really catches. The sign, tree and tree in the backround are really neat.


----------



## nossie

I thought these would be a good subject for 3D but it's my first attempt and I'm not so sure I did a great job.
This is Cross-eyed since I can't do parrallel either.






cross eyed


----------



## fido dog

nossie said:


> I thought these would be a good subject for 3D but it's my first attempt and I'm not so sure I did a great job.
> This is Cross-eyed since I can't do parrallel either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cross eyed



Very Cool nossie! They are beautiful!


----------



## nossie

Now if only I could give you the feeling of standing 214 meters high at the edge of the cliff. This guy's photo isn't bad fo effect but the girl in the picture is stupid because the winds there can literally blow you on your ass.


----------



## fido dog

Don't ever do that again nossie..........I'm afraid of hieghts!!!


----------



## Lisa B

I can't do it. I now have a headache.


----------



## bnz506

DOOOD these are INSANE!!!!!

I cant get the large photos they are too big I cant get them to overlap but the small ones are really sweet!!!


----------



## fido dog

bnz506 said:


> DOOOD these are INSANE!!!!!
> 
> I cant get the large photos they are too big I cant get them to overlap but the small ones are really sweet!!!



They're even funner to make! Tey it!


----------



## JerryPH

nossie said:


> Now if only I could give you the feeling of standing 214 meters high at the edge of the cliff....the girl in the picture is stupid because the winds there can literally blow you on your ass.


 
Awesome pic! The only thing is that I call those kinds of shots anus puckerers... just imagine yourself standing 6 inches away from the edge where that girl is... and just feel your anus seal up tight!


----------



## fido dog

JerryPH said:


> Awesome pic! The only thing is that I call those kinds of shots anus puckerers... just imagine yourself standing 6 inches away from the edge where that girl is... and just feel your anus seal up tight!


Ditto!


----------



## nossie

JerryPH said:


> Awesome pic! The only thing is that I call those kinds of shots anus puckerers... just imagine yourself standing 6 inches away from the edge where that girl is... and just feel your anus seal up tight!


 
I don't have to imagine... Wait until you stand there, I'm sure you'll find it's not just your anus that closes up but your middle wicket tends to make a retreat up into ya too.


----------



## Braunshweiger

For those who are interested in 3D photos I recommend to examine Phereo (http://phereo.com) - it's a nice stereo photo sharing website.


----------



## peatantics

Single Camera 3d requires patience and practice.


----------



## wim hoppenbrouwers

Braunshweiger said:


> For those who are interested in 3D photos I recommend to examine Phereo (http://phereo.com) - it's a nice stereo photo sharing website.



Thanks for sharing and greetings from Patch.


----------



## DmitryL

Braunshweiger said:


> For those who are interested in 3D photos I recommend to examine Phereo (http://phereo.com) - it's a nice stereo photo sharing website.


Thank you for the link. Great service! Do you know that they have free android app (phereo 3d) for viewing and sharing stereo photos? If u have stereo smart-phone u can get more enjoy from this service


----------



## Buckster

All of mine are "cross your eyes" types.

Some sculptures:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Buckster

Tornado damage in Birmingham from summer of 2011

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Buckster

Rain, in 3D.  (again, mine are "cross your eyes" type)

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## Buckster

Train wheels

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Buckster

My daughter, Casey

1.  She's on the left, with her best friend, Alex





2.





3.





4.


----------



## Buckster

My granddaughter, Gracie

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.


----------



## Buckster

Assorted stuff

Hallway at the Holiday Inn, Kansas City





Hallway at the Marriott, Curacao





Poolside at the Marriott, Curacao





Rings on display at a Jewelry store





Jewelry store window display





Stairway at a casino





Fountain at the casino entrance





Buffet entrance in the casino





Friday's type bar and grill where I had lunch one day (I love this one when viewed large - limited to 800 px wide here)





A couple of flowers





Inside Fogo de Chao





Finishing dinner at Fogo de Chao


----------



## Buckster

People I work with

Chad (on the right)





Paul and his bike





Shana and Larry





Shelly and Denise





William


----------



## Buckster

Inside the cave at Ruby Falls, near Chattanooga, TN

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Buckster

A tide pool area along the California coast





A cave in the Great Smokey Mountains





Shelf residents


----------



## e.rose

Seems fun, but I can't do it.


----------



## Buckster

e.rose said:


> Seems fun, but I can't do it.



Awww...  So sorry to hear that.  It's quite fun.  Here's a couple of pages that might help.

First, take the vision test on this page to see if your binocular vision is working in "free-viewing" mode: "Test Your Vision. Binocular? Stereoscopic?"

If you make it through that okay, then go to this page for a method that may help you actually do this.  Just relax, follow the instructions, and take your time: Magic Eye 3D Viewing: The Single Finger Method


----------



## e.rose

Buckster said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems fun, but I can't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...  So sorry to hear that.  It's quite fun.  Here's a couple of pages that might help.
> 
> First, take the vision test on this page to see if your binocular vision is working in "free-viewing" mode: "Test Your Vision. Binocular? Stereoscopic?"
> 
> If you make it through that okay, then go to this page for a method that may help you actually do this.  Just relax, follow the instructions, and take your time: Magic Eye 3D Viewing: The Single Finger Method
Click to expand...


YAY!!!!  I did it!!!!  

The hallway one *IS* cool!

I was just frustrated before because I used to be able to do magic eye, so I couldn't understand why I couldn't do these.  But the finger thing helped.  Took me a while to get used to it again, but I got it!


----------



## Buckster

More 3D shots, this time from a flight I was recently on.  Actually, the last one, landing in Atlanta, was from a separate flight.

These were all shot with my Canon 5DMKII by taking two consecutive shots, then bringing them together side by side to make the 3D stereo pair (as opposed to using my stereo camera, which doesn't show any three dimensional depth on subjects this far away).

As before, these are all "cross your eyes" type images, and there are 16, so I'll break it up into multiple posts.

1.





I really love the detail in the larger version of the one above.  If you'd like to see it, click here: http://www.buckcash.com/images/artphotos3/Aerial_Quarry-0014.jpg

2.





3.





4.


----------



## Buckster

5.





6.




7.




8.


----------



## Buckster

9.




10.




11.




12.


----------



## Buckster

13.




14.




15.




16.


----------



## H4X1MA

I can't get the 3d effect, and I can do the magic eye things (used to anyway). I wondering if being somewhat colorblind makes a difference.


----------



## Buckster

H4X1MA said:


> I can't get the 3d effect, and I can do the magic eye things (used to anyway). I wondering if being somewhat colorblind makes a difference.


The ones I've been posted are all "cross your eyes" types, rather than the "stare past" style of the Magic Eye.

This might help:



Buckster said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems fun, but I can't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...  So sorry to hear that.  It's quite fun.  Here's a couple of pages that might help.
> 
> First, take the vision test on this page to see if your binocular vision is working in "free-viewing" mode: "Test Your Vision. Binocular? Stereoscopic?"
> 
> If you make it through that okay, then go to this page for a method that may help you actually do this.  Just relax, follow the instructions, and take your time: Magic Eye 3D Viewing: The Single Finger Method
Click to expand...


e.rose was able to do it after reviewing those pages.


----------



## Buckster

More "Cross Your Eyes" type 3D images.  These are from a recent trip to the Great Lakes Shipwreck Museum and a the Whitefish Point Lighthouse.  I made them with a "shift your weight" method using my Canon 5DMKII DSLR, as opposed to one of my 3D cameras.

To split them up a little and save on the page size, I'll put the portrait oriented in this post, and the landscape oriented in the next:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Buckster

And here are the landscape oriented ones from the same gallery:

7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## Buckster

Found this from 2004 while going through old photos.  Taking a series of photos while coming in for a landing in Phoenix, these two knit together nicely for a 3D:






It was my first look at Phoenix, and was just a plane change for me on the way from San Francisco to Detroit.  A few years later, I moved there for a job and got to explore the area for about a year, and just loved it.

Like the others I've posted, cross your eyes to see the 3D effect.


----------



## toy2048

I share my 3d stereo in 3dsmax render.
Parallel:



Cross eye


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## CowgirlMama

Ok. Saw this thread the other night and decided to experiment with this...

My first ever attempt (crossed eyes):


----------



## Buckster

CowgirlMama said:


> Ok. Saw this thread the other night and decided to experiment with this...
> 
> My first ever attempt (crossed eyes):


NICE!  Welcome to the club!!


----------

